# Blended Lesbian Family and Sex Life



## youfutubeyoufutube (May 13, 2021)

We are a blended lesbian family (two moms each with a teenage son), we wanted to seek advice on how do you handle sex when you have teenage kids at home and worried if they would come to know. 

We live in a conservative country and it was very difficult to finally meet someone similar and settle down. After we moved in together, I noticed that my son has been behaving a bit differently and he even barged into our bedroom the other night and really scared us. His excuse was he wanted to use the bathroom (which was understandable because the toilet is connected to our master bedroom). 

Are you ok to tell kids that parents are having sex when door is closed.


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

I would be ok telling them that, they are teenagers. Just lock the door while having fun and they will get the idea. I used to hear my parents having sex and it didn't bother me or scar me, lol. I knew they loved each other.


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

Didn’t you literally make a thread already from the viewpoint of your son?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

moulinyx said:


> Didn’t you literally make a thread already from the viewpoint of your son?


Creepy!


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

woodyh said:


> I would be ok telling them that, they are teenagers. Just lock the door while having fun and they will get the idea. I used to hear my parents having sex and it didn't bother me or scar me, lol. I knew they loved each other.


Back in HS, many many moons ago, we boys use to tell each other and laugh like hell about hearing our parents going at it. Ole Y needs to be concerned about the little shyt barging into the bedroom. He may have wanted to catch them doing the deed. Lets get real here. These are teenage boys, each living in the house with a MILF that ain't no blood kin. I've known a couple of guys in my time that's done or tried to do their step mother, step sister, SIL and MIL. And I mean who's to say all lesbian chicks are immune from secretly wanting to teach a teenage boy thing that a man needs to know. Ain't no telling how many times these two boys have spanked their monkeys fantasizing about slipping their mom's girlfriend something mom can't.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

VladDracul said:


> Back in HS, many many moons ago, we boys use to tell each other and laugh like hell about hearing our parents going at it. Ole Y needs to be concerned about the little shyt barging into the bedroom. He may have wanted to catch them doing the deed. Lets get real here. These are teenage boys, each living in the house with a MILF that ain't no blood kin. I've known a couple of guys in my time that's done or tried to do their step mother, step sister, SIL and MIL. And I mean who's to say all lesbian chicks are immune from secretly wanting to teach a teenage boy thing that a man needs to know. Ain't no telling how many times these two boys have spanked their monkeys fantasizing about slipping their mom's girlfriend something mom can't.


 Stacie’s mom has got it goin on 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

How can you close the door when the only bathroom is off your room?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Stacie’s mom has got it goin on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are like most teenage boys, the least they are going to do is try to spot some camel toe from the girlfriend.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

youfutubeyoufutube said:


> We are a blended lesbian family (two moms each with a teenage son), we wanted to seek advice on how do you handle sex when you have teenage kids at home and worried if they would come to know.
> 
> We live in a conservative country and it was very difficult to finally meet someone similar and settle down. After we moved in together, I noticed that my son has been behaving a bit differently and he even barged into our bedroom the other night and really scared us. His excuse was he wanted to use the bathroom (which was understandable because the toilet is connected to our master bedroom).
> 
> Are you ok to tell kids that parents are having sex when door is closed.


What is okay is putting a lock on your door. Then you tell your son to knock rather than just barge in. I should think as a teenage son who probably masturbates quite a bit himself that he should understand why. But you need to tell him that he can knock any time to use the restroom but to give you a minute or two in case you need to put on a robe. 

I've just never understood why more parents don't put locks on their bedroom door. I would advise installing some soundproofing too. 

You also might consider putting a curtain up around your bed but I would still get a lock on the door but that way both people wouldn't have to get up and dress if they're butt naked.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Install locks on all the doors to your bedroom. If there is one thing a teenage boy will understand is that people need privacy. Tell them that if they don't knock and wait to enter a room, you will not feel the need to do the same for the.

They know what is going on, they probably just are curious about the details. There is no need to tell them the details of lesbian sex.

Good luck. Living with two teenage boys, maintaining privacy will probably be the least of your problems.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

You are both in Hong Kong I take it. I am familiar with the culture there (assuming you are both Chinese) and this must be a tough one to pull off. Have your children freely accepted your sexuality and living arrangements? Could it be that your son has not really accepted this?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i do not see how two lesbians having sex at home have any different of a situation than two heterosexuals having sex at home. keep the noise down when the kids are home, and use the locks on the bedroom doors. if there are any sex toys, lock them in a box somewhere when they are not in use.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Talker67 said:


> i do not see how two lesbians having sex at home have any different of a situation than two heterosexuals having sex at home. keep the noise down when the kids are home, and use the locks on the bedroom doors. if there are any sex toys, lock them in a box somewhere when they are not in use.


My thoughts exactly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

